# Worried newly pregnant and return of GD?



## LiseBrown (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello, 

I have just stumbled across this forum whilst on a google-a-thon.

I am newly pregnant, just 6 weeks, with much wanted baby number 5. 

My first 3 pregnancies were normal with no GD, but it was discovered late on in pregnancy number 4, at 35 weeks, that I had it, after sugar (Or something, I forget!) in urine prompted further testing at a routine appointment. I just over 35 weeks, and I had my baby, by planned c-section, at exactly 38 weeks. I was due to have a section anyway but it was bought forward due to the GD. In those few short weeks I really struggled with my numbers and was thankful I was so close to the end. 

Now I am pregnant again, and I understand there is a high chance the GD will return. I still have my testing kit from my last pregnancy and I started testing myself last week, fasting in the morning, and 1 hour after evening meals, occasionally other meals too, but I only had a limited number of test strips left  and I have now ran out! I think my numbers were high 

The few fastings I took were between 4.8 and 5.6, which I think is OK?

And my 1 hr after meals readings, have been 9.8, 11.9, 8.9, 8.6, 8.0 and 10.0, this is high I think?

I saw my GP on Tuesday and took along the meter and my readings, he was rather rude and told me if I continued to be overweight (Which I am, but not massively so) I was guaranteed Type 2 in the future, and as I had failed to lose weight since my last pregnancy, it was a given that I would have GD this time 

He sent me for HbA1c and a GTT yesterday, and it will be a couple of days before I hear anything. 

I asked what can I do now, and should I be worried etc, and he told me to avoid "Pasta, rice, noodles and anything carby and filling" and that was pretty much it. 

I dont know what to think, or what to do. I feel like being so early in my pregnancy that they will not be prepared to do much with me and I will have to wait until I am over 12 weeks, but what can I do now? And what damage is happening to my baby? 

I feel a bit lost and unbelievably confused & overwhelmed.

Lise


----------



## Cleo (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Lise,
Welcome to the forum and congratulations with your pregnancy.
Please try not to worry.  I know its easy for me to say, but honestly worrying wont help you or the baby.  And ignore your doctor's lack of manners - s/he was very rude to you.  

Please note that I am a type 1 and therefore I don't know much about GD or the GD guidelines.  However, what I can say is :
- your fasting levels are good 
- your one hour post meal, to me, seem a little bit on the high side, however this can be managed so don't worry 
- its great that you took the initiative and tested yourself.  Testing strips are VERY expensive - but I'm assuming that if you need them the Dr will prescribe them for you.  
- in terms of foods; as you dont know what the results of the hba1c and the GTT yet, I'd cut down big time on complex and simple carbs eg pasta, rice, potatoes, bread and simple carbs e.g. chocolate, sweets, desserts etc  in order to keep your sugars down.  perhaps try eating vegetables, protein etc.  also remember there's also loads of sugar in lots of drinks, so if you want something fizzy I'd personally go for a diet version.    

Dont worry - its not a life sentence at all, i'm only suggesting that you cut down on the carbs as your one hour post meal readings suggest that your body is struggling to metabolize the carbs.  Once you get the results back, you'll have a clearer idea of what's happening and therefore what you need to do.

Try not to worry until you get the results and remember you can always come here if you need anything.  hope that helps. xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 9, 2014)

Those numbers are higher than you want yes........

Congratulations though............

I think you need to receive a bit more advice than just avoid certain foods....

Your baby team may be able to refer you to an actual hospital diabetes clinic who can then advise you further....


----------



## Cleo (Jan 9, 2014)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I think you need to receive a bit more advice than just avoid certain foods....
> 
> Your baby team may be able to refer you to an actual hospital diabetes clinic who can then advise you further....



yes agree NRB - thanks for pointing that out 
Lise : in case I wasnt being clear : when I said that 'once you get the results, you'll know whats happening and what you need to do' that definitely implies that you'd need to be referred to a specialist team at the hospital so you get the specialist care that you need.

I go to the hosp. every 2 weeks and there are some GD ladies at the clinic as well.  Hope that clarifies.


----------



## LiseBrown (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies. 

I should probably have said, that despite only having to deal with GD for a short time in my last pregnancy, the team at the hospital were brilliant, and looked after me so well. Once it was discovered, I was switched to a consultant who deals with GD ladies and he was amazing, I saw them every week, often twice as my appointments overlapped, and got to see my baby more times in those few weeks than I had seen all of my previous 3 in total! I have no doubt when I get passed over, I will be in good hands.

Its this early phase I am worried about :-/ The doctor did mention there may be an overlap in care between him, and my midwife, so I am assuming from that he intends to see me again before I get booked in with the midwife in a few weeks, but after asking me to attend a local clinic for the blood tests, he didn't tell me what to do next! And I didn't ask....bizarrely.

I feel like I need to start regular testing now, to know how I am doing, but I'm out of strips! And as you said, they are very expensive! I am going to ask my Dr tomorrow what he thinks. I am going to call to hopefully get some blood results. 

I think my biggest worry is that I dont know how I am doing, and I am causing damage to the baby is this early stage where everything develops and forms.


----------

